# Which airport best with MH?



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

My sister will be flying home from a short trip with me later in the year and has asked this question:

"Which airport is easier for us to park up the day before take off? Malaga, Alicante or Valencia?"

As I have no idea I thought I'd ask those who might know.

TIA


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Alicante is fine Jean.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Alan, I take it that means there's good parking AT the airport. Is there also good overnight parking relatively close?

Thanks.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry for the short answer, was interrupted as I started typing.

I can't say about parking Jean, I've just collected and dropped off. Sometimes waited ten minutes or so illegally parked but everybody does it and nobody cares. Arrivals is and departures are one level below ground so if you're collecting you need to tell the passenger to go to the bottom level and exit from there. I think there exits on three levels, two for sure. There's access for busses so even my RV is no problem. There is parking at motorway services (Elche) not far short of the airport coming from the Murcia side and I've killed an hour or there waiting for an arrival. When they get off the plane they ring me and I nip along and collect them. I'm sure there'll be a services on the other side too. There is a filling station and a long term car park right opposite the airport but there's very little space to park at the FS and you can't access the long term unless you want to stay long term. 

What direction would you be coming from?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Elche services are around 5km from the airport on the A7/E15/Autopista del Mediterraneo. I've just checked on Google Earth. You'd want to wait on the side heading toward the airport obviously, but if coming from Alicante you'd just go past the services to the next junction and come back to the services on the side you want.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If you're in a real rush I'd use the motorway, them airports are full of planes and you'll only slow em down.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

If Valencia airport is any good then there's a camper park at Betera about 15 minute away: Route

It would be best to book the camper park. It's nothing fancy but has everything you need including a good paella.:smile2:

I would think which airport will depend on the suitability of flights. Park4Night has lots of stopovers listed, some of which may suit. https://www.park4night.com/carte_lieux
Graham


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

A method I've used - google the airport website and see what it says about getting to and from the airport. Often you can make an enquiry by email on your specific requirements.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks all for the help. Alan, I don't know where I'm coming from cos at the moment I don't know where I'm going!

Those 3 airports are all suitable for my sister's return flight to Edinburgh.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I found this site which might be useful to anyone else wondering about Alicante Airport
http://www.alicante-spain.com/alicante-airport-departure-tips.html

That's where she's chosen to fly from - with Ryanair ? Hope it's not part of their strike plan.

Thanks for help folks!


----------

